# Mineral questions



## copper905 (May 27, 2011)

What is a different type of mineral feeder other than PVC pipe to feed loose minerals?

Can you just break up a mineral block to get loose minerals?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You can mount a plastic feed pan to a wall as a mineral feeder or even hang a small bucket to put them in...I use a PVC pipe feeder mainly because of the hopper style, I can put 8 lbs in it and fill it when it;s low as opposed to putting that amount in an open feeder and have them ruin it by stepping in it etc.

A block can be broken up...I've done it but it was the Goat block made by Dumor from tractor supply...I found though that it didn't have enough copper in it for my goats which is why I went to the Cargill Onyx


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

You can use these:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I have this real neat covered mineral and baking soda holder that spins so it is supposed to turn away from the wind and rain. I got it used so I would have to look at the brand and take a photo. I really like it!!


----------



## copper905 (May 27, 2011)

Can't wait to see it in the photo!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Tottaly forgot today. I do have a note written so I will try and get it done tomorrow.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

The point of a mineral feeder is to keep the minerals clean and not let the goats tip them over. Right now I have a box on the outside of the pen with a porcelain dog bowl in it that the goats can get to via a keyhole. I just add about 1/3 cup of minerals at a time and I only have to do that once or maybe twice a day when I feed them. That way I have minimum wastage. If you have more goats you would need to put in more at a time. 

freedomstar: your feeder sounds super cool!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I'd love to see that feeder as well..... :thumb: 

I did make a PVC mineral holder... to find that my bucks broke them and my does rubbed and broke theirs...it was quite frustrating ..because.. it wasn't real cheap to make 2.... :doh:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Ok so I once again sat down at my desk and saw my post it! I had forgotten again :doh: . SO it is dark but I ran out and got the name off it. I found it online and :shocked: new they cost $195! I bought it for like $10 used from a breeder selling out. Here is a photo and the link to the manufacturer. http://www.sydell.com/products.asp?id=37&title=Poly Mineral and Grain Feeders


----------

